# NJ Ride Has Lance Autographed EVERY SECOND COUNTS



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The Miles for Matheny ride, April 25th, has an autographed copy of Every Second Counts as one of the many prizes. Rides start from Peapack-Gladstone in Somerset County, NJ...a great riding area. Lots of routes to choose from and big picnic afterwards. All details at www.milesformatheny.org. The event supports the Matheny School and Hospital, www.matheny.org.


----------

